

New "Google Chrome Logo" leaked? - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2011/03/10/google-chrome-new-logo/

======
peng
The new Chromium logo looks good, while the new Chrome logo looks fake. The
muddied blending between green and red looks awful, and can't be taken
seriously.

You can also see how the subtle highlights are done far better in the new
Chromium one. It looks like someone just slapped low-opacity radial gradients
on the Chrome version.

------
rriepe
This alleged new one is more on-brand than the old one. It matches Google's
simplicity better. I think it also gets away from the "evil robotic eye" feel,
which can be an image problem for a ubiquitous tech company.

That said, I like the old one a lot better.

------
mahmud
It's Leaked?! I wonder what fate awaits the whistle-blower who exposed this
totally secret branding-campaign. Marketing department will hold him in solit-
conf, and beat him with a wet towel between simulated drownings.

------
ubertaco
In my humble opinion, this looks like a step backwards. Their current logo
looks much slicker and more professionally-designed than the speculated new
logo.

------
yawgmoth
This article doesn't look very ensuring. Every link in the text is a link in
the site itself or one of the in-text ads. The frazpc.pl link looks no more
convincing to me. I could be wrong...

------
davej
The concept is ok but the execution is poor. Fake.

------
dclaysmith
They need to change it more than that--it's always looked like the Windows
Media Player logo to me. [http://www.fipr.state.fl.us/images/windows-media-
player-logo...](http://www.fipr.state.fl.us/images/windows-media-player-
logo.jpg)

------
spatulon
<http://yfrog.com/f/h6usmp/>

That's the new logo that I saw posted on another forum by a Chrome engineer.

------
JCB_K
non-3d-logo's look really ugly in OSX's dock.

~~~
redial
After keeping the close-tab button on the right, I say that they don't really
care how Chrome fits into OS X at all.

~~~
wladimir
It seems as if they insist on the same out-of-place UI behaviour as Apple apps
such as iTunes/Quicktime on a PC.

~~~
JCB_K
If it makes you feel better, the integration with Ubuntu is crap as well.
Chrome is doing _so_ many things really well, weird that they can't be
bothered about OS integration.

~~~
notjoeflynn
Why would they be when they're turning Chrome into an OS?

------
tomelders
I thought the original logo was bad. This is even worse. I personally think
Google has really bad taste overall.

------
ben1040
I like the new one better; the 2D version makes it look less like a Simon
game.

------
twodayslate
I hope not. It isn't as flashy or eye catching. It is too simple

------
kmfrk
Reminds me of MIT Media Labs's new logo.

------
Trufa
I hope not!

